# bald spots on top of heads??



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

several of my doelings - 8 to 12 weeks old - have bald spots on top of their heads. the spots are at the very top of their heads. the bald spots look kinda dry, scaly, flaky, etc. but a few seem kind of raw. most are small to med with 1 girl having a large spot. each goat that has it only has 1 spot. not multiple bald spots. and not all are affected. only a few in the whole group have them.

I have been putting the anti fungus cream (like for athletes foot) on them every day. I keep that on hand because I read that you could use it for ringworm. I don't know if this is ringworm or not - or even a fungus??? I have only been treating for a few days so not long enough to see any changes yet. I have not had ringworm yet or anything even similar to this before so I am stumped?

why only on top of their heads?? they headbutt each other all the time in the sides so if it was some kind of fungus shouldn't it be showing up on their sides and other places too?? 

they do have trees in their pen but I have not noticed them rubbing their heads on the rough bark - but I am not there to watch all day either.

ideas?? suggestions?? anyone else ever had this??

Thanks!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an old buck who has a bald spot on top of his head, but it is from him rubbing trees and the underside of some cable spools that are set up out there. (for the young wethers/bucklings to play on)
If there were puppies I would think it was some kind of fungus---I've had puppies that got that and I had to rub some cream I got from the vet on them.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

My bucks have that right now, but they're doing a lot of headbutting and rubbing on stuff. If it is a fungus, that cream should work, just follow the directions. Says something like twice a day for several weeks, right?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a goat get bald patches like that and it turned it was from lice.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

if lice the cream won't work


----------

